# Ideal Training/Qualifications For A Trainer/Behaviourist



## youngalfie (Aug 31, 2013)

Hello Everyone

I've recently been contemplating what I really want to do with myself, and as I have a keen interest in animal behaviour in general, and have found it so challenging and rewarding working to understand my own dog I was wondering what sort of training or qualifications a trainer or behaviourist would ideally have.

I have previous education experience (Diploma in Animal Management - quite general but including training and breeding and nutrition etc.) & and I'm always reading up on behaviour and every different training technique under the sun - I was just wondering what I could do that's more dog behaviour-specific that perhaps one day I might set up my own business with?

Any advice appreciated.

Sincerely.


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

I did animal behaviour at uni. It gave me a great grounding but I still think I learned by working in kennels and lots of volunteering. I also spent my spare time with a trainer at puppy classes and having dogs of my own helps. Hope thats food for thought. Good luck with whatever you do


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

youngalfie said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I've recently been contemplating what I really want to do with myself, and as I have a keen interest in animal behaviour in general, and have found it so challenging and rewarding working to understand my own dog I was wondering what sort of training or qualifications a trainer or behaviourist would ideally have.
> 
> ...


It's hard to set up in business as a trainer without any eperience, so I would suggest you get involved in the dog world as much as possible. It seems like there are a million ways to get qualified, with lots of providers, and of course everyone who chose one route will recommend that route.

I personally chose to do courses which I later found out were not accredited so wouldn't give me a 'qualification' (even though they were all by well thought of and qualified lecturers), so I decided to join the Kennel Club Accreditation Scheme for Instructors in Dog Training and Canine Behaviour (KCAI). It's not a course in itself but means it tells me everything I need to know and to what level, I go off and do courses to get the knowledge I need and as long as I am also instructing owners at the end of five years I can apply for assessment and accreditation, and hopefully gain my qualification.


----------



## LucyLloyd (Sep 23, 2013)

I would reccommend the Institute of Modern Dog Trainers. They're courses are very good and practical. Very worthwhile doing.


----------



## brisvet (Oct 4, 2013)

Whichever route you choose, make sure you strengthen it with as much experience as you can get. Clients might not worry about which qualification you have, as long as you have one, but they will want to know that you've dealt with e.g. a particular behavioural problem before. And the more experience you can get the more confident you will be. Best of luck!


----------

